# wheels & tires



## aussiehawks (Dec 26, 2009)

i have a 06 gto with aza 19x8.5 on front &19x9.5 on rear with a 40 offset and the tires are 245/35zr-19 on front and 265/30r19 on rear ,the problem is i bought the wrong rims and the rims are all smashed up ,tires are to small, what i want to do is put 18 or 19 inch rims with 245's up front and 275's on the back , i have rolled fenders on the back no mods, where is the best place to get +52 offset rims and where can i buy the rims from,i would greatly appreciate any help thankyou


----------

